# Thoughts on the next London meet



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi all

I thought that I would start a discussion on the next london meet.

So what do people think on;

*Dates*

Do we try near christmas or is everyone so busy late January would be better?

*Venue*

It seems to me that Strada is not an ideal venue for bumps and babes but is handy location for meeting and chatting. Grabbing a train into central london seems easy for chatting but not so easy when you heavily pregnant or bringing a pram. It got me thinking and I disclaim before I splurge my brain in a post !!! that I still firmly believe in all welcome everyone though but the thought has crossed my mind;

I counted 6 bumps and countless babes at the table which is fantastic but does this make it hard for those still TTC? I Can remember only to well the dread of going to a meet feeling like everyone else had got pregnant but me. I also loved seeing the postive success storys and hearing those wise words of wisdom from others that had been successful.

So whats the concensus should we try and arrange two meets one at a drive to venue where the kids can run riot and one at a resturant where people can sit and chat and enjoy yummy lunch?? That way peeps could go to one or the other or both meets. Maybe a month apart in case you wanted to do both. Or, should we try and find one venue that suits all? Just wandered what others thoughts are??


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi


I will go with the general consensus and want to be sensitive to those that are still on the ttc journey but when I was bumpless I still loved seeing all those had been successful as it gave me hope and stay in touch with others who had also been bumpless and had now been lucky.


For ease Morrigan are you able to add a voting poll so it is easy to see those who want to have joint meet ups and two separate meet ups?


Missed you all.


F xx


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

Ive added it Fraggles- we missed you- Such a shame when your organised it- Hope your well.


----------



## cocochanel1 (Oct 15, 2009)

Very good discussion. I think it could be v hard for those ttc and having a nightmare time of it seeing lots of bumps and babes.... I think we would need input from that group of women to make a decision. The dynamic has changed so much in the last few years vs the first few meets we had. Certainly Strada is not something I would contemplate now with a 7 year old and an almost walking 8.5 month old as it would just be too much like hard work keeping both entertained. A village hall for example would be fine. 

Coco xxx


----------



## Bambiboo (Oct 23, 2009)

Lovely day yesterday!! I love seeing everyone always have done but Strada is no longer a suitable venue as with or without babies it's difficult to talk to everyone. 

So I think renting a hall for an afternoon near a tube/train and with parking is ideal. We can have an indoor picnic space to circulate and for babies to play! 

There are a few halls in Guildford near the station too but with due date so close wil offer as option for someone next year when time to arrange!! 

A soft play centre would not be my cup of tea though!! 

X


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

I agree coco, i think see how those ttc feel about it. I only went to 1 meet (my first) when i was ttc (beginning of this year) and there weren't nearly as many bumps and babes then so i don't know how i would feel if i'd been having a continued tough time and was still bumpless.

my thoughts with regard to convenience were that it seems much easier if we find a venue that can be driven to so no escalators and train stations etc so how about we take it in turns to pick (and organise) something roughly in our area and move round the M25? i've just been looking on childfriendly.co.uk and found a pub near watford that welcomes kids http://www.pavillionwatford.co.uk/ it's certainly not a restaurant or michelin starred but it does have an indoor play barn http://www.pavillionwatford.co.uk/playbarnGallery.html not sure if that's the same kind of thing as a soft play centre, or if it's too old for most of the current babies but i just wondered if that might be the sort of place people would consider?

GGx


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

hello...i am happy either way   


Scout huts are often very cheap to hire.  There is one near me, kind of Croydon way, if thats worth looking into. Might be cold in winter though!


Otherwise arts centres often have good cafes and are child friendly.


I would think January might be better although weather can be a problem. 
x


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Bambiboo you may change your mind about soft play after your LO arrives   . GG that is a soft play centre. The problem with somewhere like soft play is that they get busy on weekends/holidays and can be expensive as they charge for babies over a certain age (often a year but sometimes less) and for the adult.

It's so hard to know what to do and what's best, we're all so spread out that it's going to be hard to find somewhere that will work for us all. I do think that somewhere with lots of room would be good, but needs to be cheap.

Will put my thinking cap on.

bingbong x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

when I started ttc I really enjoyed meeting bumps and babes much more than when I was really struggling to conceive...but even then I still wanted to keep in touch with people I'd met along the way and to see their little ones
agree we need to ask those ttc to comment here really, but the suggestion to have 2 meet ups works well - people can choose one, or the other, or indeed both   

January better than December I think - December weekends get booked up quickly for me with family/friend get-togethers etc and it would be tough to fit another day out in. Plus is something nice to look forward to in January when things can feel a bit flat post Xmas   

and agree with everyone that it needs to be somewhere we can drive to and where the kids can roam around a bit more. I like the idea of a hall because it's easy - we can bring our own picnics, and bring mats/toys for the children too. just a case of finding one which suits the majority from a location perspective and isn't too expensive to hire (I guess we'll save money on train/tube and restaurant food so we could all contribute to hall hire)
think difficulty with soft play for a large group is that it would still be very hard to talk as little ones (up to about 3ish) need constant supervision in those places and it does work out expensive 

let's maybe see who can come up with a good venue first and we'll go with that!

I am more than happy to host another summer picnic here in Guildford in June/July time, and we may be able to do April/Sept outdoors in parks etc, so it's only really January which is tricky...

Suitcase
x


----------



## ameliacooper (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi - really pleased this has come up.  I love going to the meets and meeting everyone along their journeys.  And the London meets are really convenient for me - but there is no way DD will sit still in a restaurant so I don't go.

I personally would love one big meet.  A couple of years ago there was a meet in Bicester in a hotel where there was a buffet lunch and the kids ran around and it was all safe and at least those with kids got to have lunch and a chat.  

Xx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

I can't speak for everyone - but have to admit - I love reading the baby posts etc ... 

I am sooo happy for those that have achieved their dreams - but it is hard going, now nearly 5 years down the line.... still no 'mini' mini minx on the horizon... But I do have to say - although I haven't fulfilled my dream, I'm not bitter towards those that have - I'm extremely happy for them.  I think that to have separate meet ups a bit of a slap in the face for those who've not yet had their own babies.  After all we're all still single women aren't we? 


This is just my opinion (I can feel his finger about to strike me down!) ... I've been unable to come the last couple because 1 was just after my m/c and I was away this weekend and on the dreaded 2ww but woulld love to come another time ... So many babies to catch up with!


Mini xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

suspect this is prob going to be a case of not being able to please all of the people all of the time   
am sure no-one wants to exclude anyone but equally we also want to make sure everyone feels there is a meet for them....where they feel comfortable
would be good to hear from others ttc whether you would prefer a bump/babe free option or not?

one big get together would be perfect but logistically hugely challenging...guess we need to see if anyone can take on the organisation for that? I'd love to but just too much for me at the moment!

Suitcase
x


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

AC - the Bicester hotel was good wasn't it!  Big room for sitting and eating and big room for chatting in groups and babies/children playing, plus bar area for quieter chats.  

Bicester could be good as central so people from further afield are more likely to be able to attend.  I haven't been able to come to the London meets as just too far to travel, but would come to a more central venue.

Some1

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Suity it is very hard to please everyone, and if we could the world would be such a mundane place     


There are meet ups that happen on the 'Singles Pregnancy & Parenting' board - which those who are ttc would assume are for those with babes or pregnant.  I for one don't venture in there often - just to catch up on the new baby news.  However if a meet up is posted on a 'Singles' board, I'd assume it is for everyone ... 


Anyone else ttc at the mo want to chip in??  ...... Don't want to be the only hormonal ttc singlie with an opinion .. 


Mini xx


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

i don't mind helping with preliminary organising but have a feeling I may have my hands full in a few weeks. Would it be useful to add a county choice to the thread so we can see which county  surrounding London would be best for most? - I'll work on it !

Mini- minx good point but i think even individuals will change from time to time whether they want to be around bumps and babes whilst ttc. 

It's fantastic there's so many of us - I can see north south midlands and London meets! Ww need our own pa !!


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

I think that having a big central meet is a fab idea, one where hopefully lots of people around the UK can get to fairly easily. Bicester was so popular that maybe that would work again?

However, my understanding when we started doing these regular London meets was that they were set up to be a meet for people in/around London to get to fairly easily. I think that it would be lovely to have a big meet once or twice a year but it would still be nice to have more local London meets (that of course those not in London are welcome to). Don't think that I'm making sense as I'm trying to be all pc and nice in how I say this   . Basically I think that we should keep London meets that are in/around London fairly often throughout the year but also see if we can arrange a big singles meet that would be more local to everyone. 

Does that make sense?

bingbong x


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

Ive added countys around london to  poll- obviously not excluding further afield ones but thought it would give us a direction clue.

Mini your sounded relatively sain with the hormones - im impressed. 

I had to google bicester-how thick am I !!


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

I have to agree with Mini in that I like to see all the bumps and babies at the meets. It is so nice to see so many of us singlies acheiving dreams, it gives me hope. 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ameliacooper (Aug 12, 2007)

BB - I do get your point.  We had a lovely meet in Suity's mum's house and it was lovely to see everyone.

I just think that (and I know I'm not the only one) as there are so many of us from London - is it possible to make the next one more child friendly - not soft play or anything like that - but maybe even one of the big Pizza Expresses where there is drawing and they are used to young kids.  

Is that what you are trying to say?


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Reckon at the rate we're expanding we'll be hiring Butlins!!      


Mini xx


Actually ... there's an idea ...


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

is it not possible to tick two things on the poll?? i wanted to tick location and how many meets but it only let me click on one....


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Mini

Am happy for you to organise a Butlins or Center Parcs but I proved myself to be seriously unsuccessful at doing that LOL

But in a couple of years if anyone fancies a couple of weeks on a budget hol doing camping somewhere on the med (in already erected tents, fridge, beds etc) I am in on that.

xxx


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

I started poll again and fixed it! I think  

Butlins now theres and idea!I think we might need to get proficient at organising lunch out before progressing to weekends!!!


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

I meant to say on my previous post that Mini I love how lovely you are to everyone, at whatever stage their at and I really hope that this 2ww ends really well for you           

AM I was trying to say that I'd still like to see localish London meets as well as bigger more regional meets, and yes, they need to be a child friendly places.

bingbong x


----------



## ElsieMay (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Would love to meet again!  Both Lana and I got so much out of the last big meet and I think as she gets older it will be even more important for her to see families like ours.

I booked a hall for Lanas 3rd birthday party and they cost around £40 - £60 - if the vote is for Berkshire I am happy to book a hall and have people bring food contributions and a toy by way of entertainment for the kids  / babies.  I am on the M4 / M25 junction so reasonable access for most London counties (I think).  The hall I booked for Lanas party had a capacity of 70 so that would be the only restriction and to be fair I think mst halls will have a maximum.  By the way Lana did not have 70 people to her party - I drew the line at 20 kids!

EM


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Err ... ok ... Butlins / Center Parcs / Camping  it will be ... one day .. that would be such a laugh!! 


I've got a tent!! Err .. not a lot else though ..    


As for the next meet up - I reckon as long as there's a travelodge or similar nearby for those travelling to stay over .. Bicester was a good meet up, didn't make it - I was driving down from Glasgow that weekend ... really need to get bum in gear and come back up to London for a catch up.


Mini xx


ps thanks bingbong ..    not too hopeful though .. not looking good. 



Elsie may our posts crossed - lovely idea - used to do that as a family at Christmas - everyone would bring a dish, all family would exchange pressies .. Was fab xx


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

This thread is titled London meet yet I cannot vote for a meet in London (although I realise that hall hire etc would be higher in London than out but there's still outer London). 

I really think that a big general meet is a great idea but is different to a regular London meet. 

Mini sadly for some finances and logistics would rule out hotel stays (and I really hope that you're wrong and things look better soon).

I'm tired and xfactor has further lowered my mood so I better go to bed before I say something that will sound the wrong way.

bingbong x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Too true BB - although sometimes travelodge do special deals ... (sometimes... if booked in advance ...) 


Think the thread started out as a London meet up and has progressed as its gained momentum ... 


Mini xx


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

Would Croydon work for people, as an outer London venue?  Fairly good transport links and I could see if there was somewhere around that way that we could meet in.


Perhaps if there were more regular mini meets that rotated around London and surrounding areas, in the same way that there could be mini meets in other parts of country which is already happening, then we could do one or two big nationwide meets centrally? I think thats what has been suggested, sorry can't remember by who!


Then of course there could be lunch or evening meets, or maybe cocktails for those TTC or who have come out the other side?


Crikey, I almost feel like we need our own organisation...could SWANS become a reality   


xx


----------



## SophieBlue (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi All
From my point of view it would be great to meet again and to have a chance to speak with everyone, which was logistically rather difficult yesterday.
I think it would be great to meet everyone together rather than separate in two groups.
As I’m at ttc stage and I guess quite early in this journey I think it’s really helpful to hear all the stories,  experience, advice............and also seeing the successful outcome: so many babies.
Yesterday gave me hope and believe    that I also one day will turn up to one of the meetings with a bump and bring this little special person to the world.
Let’s hear from some more ttc ladies.
Sophie x


----------



## silverbird (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi all,

I enjoyed seeing everyone.  I'm only at the begging of my journey so I can't speak for long term tryers but as a thinker moving into tryer meeting all the Mum's and babies is what I really enjoy about meet.  It makes the whole think seem real and possible as well as helping to remind me of the real struggles and pitfalls awaiting!

To be fair it's probably too far for me to make a London meet often so I'm not really who the poll is aimed at but I'd make a London or Watford meet if I could combine it with another outing.

Siliverbird


----------



## Bambiboo (Oct 23, 2009)

How about one big central meet perhaps at Bicester and then more local mini meets moving venues and areas very time?

X


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

How about we move central meets up too - perhaps a couple of year - maybe Christmas / New Year and a summer one too. x


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

I would love to come to a few more meets but travelling into London with 2 kids ages 4 & 1 is not something that appeals to me!!!! I prefer to go to places where I can bung everything in the car, travel to venue and have car parked nearby so that I can leave spare things in it rather than dragging loads of stuff in with me! 

Timing wise - might be best to steer clear of Jan/Feb as weather may prevent some people from travelling going on the last couple of years.......

Location wise, Bicester was a great venue and was enjoyed by most people I think - a private room for dining, buffet style lunch, a lounge area with soft seating and plenty of run around space for kids, bar area, large car park, good transport links with trains and easy access from M40. I can't remember how much it worked out each but I have a feeling it was about £15-£20 per head (room hire and buffet lunch combined). They did a concessionary room rate for those staying over but I can't remember what that was and it was back in 2009 anyway so likely to have changed. I used to organise most of the meets in those days and this was a venue that I used for work at the time. 

The downside to a location like that is that they usually require a financial commitment in advance so it can be a bit stressful for whoever is organising as it makes the organiser very dependent on those who have said they are coming actually turning up! Because Bicester knew me, I don't think I had to do a deposit in advance however it was still important that everyone turned up otherwise those that did had to cover their element of the room hire and confirmed numbers for food. 


Lou


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi all

Thanks Morrigan for starting this thread.  I thought you posed a very interesting question which was sensitively put.  

From my point of view I would us to try to continue with the big meet where we get to meet ladies at all stages of their journey.  I love meeting the new people who are just thinking about ttc right through to seeing people who I met several years ago and who are now onto baby 2 or 3.  Actually, it is those ladies who have struggled yet achieved their dreams or those who got there against all the odds which keeps me going.  I must admit it is hard having first started ttc 3 years ago to find myself no further forward but its the being part of a community of women who kind of understand what I am going through which gives me hope.  I think it would be a shame if we had to split up into two separate groups.  I must admit sometimes I do find all the tx chat a bit difficult but if I really feel that way then I simply do not go to the meet and I don't think the fact of it being a mother and baby one or a singles going through tx would make any difference.  I must admit that I did like the Bicester  Hotel venue from a few years back.  It was a nice set up and there was a lot of freedom to move around and speak to people since we were not restricted to sitting at a table and only moving when someone gets up to move.

I also get BB's point about the London meet.  It was started up as a way for some of the ladies local to London (and for those who wanted to travel to London) to meet up on a more ad hoc basis.  I see the London meet like our group has become a victim of its own success.  I will have a think about other venues which might be more suitable.  I am based towards East London/Essex so somewhere close to the M25 would probably be quite suitable.  My brother hired out a primary school hall for my nephew's christening a few months back.  It was a great venue as there was plenty of room and the kids could also play in the playground and run around.  I think many schools hire out their halls over the weekend and they tend to have car parks attached.

As to a more central meet then I would be up for that.  I don't know the Bicester/Midlands area but there is always the internet if someone could point me in the right direction.  Re organising - should we have 2 to 3 people volunteer to form a kind of committee and share out the work.  Might save all the organisation falling on one person.

That's all for now. I will vote tomorrow when I've had a little think.

Sima x


----------



## natclare (May 27, 2011)

Hi everyone - So sorry I couldn't make Saturday, would have been lovely to see you all again. I'm all on my own so can travel anywhere! January is better than December xxx


----------



## DZWSingleMumma (Nov 18, 2010)

Hey all,

Just chipping in my .2p.  I really love the differences in where we are in our journey's.  I've learned so much from the babies and bumps on here when I was TTC.  I think the uniqueness comes from the fact we are all choosing to do this on our own.  In my opinion it's become more of a single women by choice than a thinker, trying, being kind of a meet.

I do understand that logistically it gets much harder once the babies are older and aren't content to sit in their prams.  Suity and I were talking about this in that it would be great for a spring summer fall meet up at a  Central London park or someone's home that way more of us could come.  Perhaps the winter one could take place in Outer London at a soft play place?  There are some soft play places that are good for toddlers.  I know once the baby arrives that the tube/train becomes much more difficult than the car.

Also been thinking about the venue... what about somewhere that's more child friendly like Giraffe, Fridays, Harvester, Rainforest Cafe etc?  That way the little ones can tear through the place and it doesn't really matter?

Cheers

Dawn


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Having organised the first Strada meet up when I was pregnant what we did was moved round two places (every other person)between each course so you got to talk to lots of people. But no good for me now. Can't do trains and tubes with an active toddler never mind restaurants! Bicester was fab! Anywhere we can drive to and then have a secure area to toddle round. Still a handful but better than a restaurant at the month. So my vote goes for a hall or hotel room. We would prob stay if it was bicester for example. But no reason why there can't be both. But who will organise all this? No one has the time! Rlx


----------



## smilingandwishing (Apr 24, 2010)

Hey,

London is great location for me and very much agree that a hall/centre type location would be much better so that LOs can run around and people can mingle more.

I will go with the flow as far as whether it is one or two meets and I also agree that input from ladies TTC is needed to make the decision.

Smiling xx


----------



## Marra (Nov 30, 2010)

hi everyone

As someone who's been TTC for quite a long time I still feel I'd like to meet up with singlies at all stages - TTC, bumps, babies, toddlers, teenagers, grandchildren!... It's been lovely to hear everyone's experiences and I think it'd be a shame to split into 2 groups. I think it's just hard full stop when you've been trying to conceive for a long time, and for me it doesn't make it worse to meet up with people from FF who've been successful. Sometimes I find it harder when very close friends and family members get pregnant - but of course everyone is different.

Agree with Bingbong and others about smaller London and regional meets, then maybe a bigger one every year, if we can handle organising all that...

If we do end up with 1 meet for everyone then great to go for a more child friendly venue - a park would be perfect in summer but for winter I agree a hall or community centre for eg would be good, or I wonder if there's a child friendly restaurant (Pizza express or Giraffe for eg) that has a private room that we could take over, so children would be more free to run around? 

Marra
x


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Hello

I just wanted to pitch in on behalf of the long distancers who would love to make a London meet.  Outside London is probably too difficult.  An already lengthy journey time, not to mention expense would make things really difficult.  It would mean staying extra nights.  My vote goes on a function room in a fairly central London location.  

This is an isolating journey for those outside London.  There just aren't enough women choosing this route and I am emailing from the UK third or forth largest city (they can't make their minds up).  I realise it is difficult to travel on public transport with a small child or baby but it is for what is possibly 4 special days of the year.  

It would also be nice to see all the babies and bumps and ttcers together, I thought that's what this was all about.

Diesy


----------



## sweet1 (Oct 5, 2008)

for me personally I found the meet ups with other bumps/babies when I was first ttc invaluable as I could ask lots of questions especially when I was a newbie. It also gave me the strength to pursue my dream, as the forum has in general but not as much as actually meeting people face to face. But I do agree, for those that have been on this road a long time it would be very hard to still go to the meetups - I think I would probably not be going any more if I was in the position until I got a BFP. I'd feel as though others had 'graduated' silly as that might sound. I hope I haven't offended anyone but I am just saying it would be hard. I don't know what the answer is to that really.
One big meet would be ideal but the logistics is a big thing for me as I'm sure many others!


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi,

Just a few rambling thoughts.  


Once the kids turn two, even family restaurants like Giraffe or Pizza Hutt don't tend to work very well - drawing will hold their attention for only so long - might be 10 minutes max if it's my son, for example.    With my older one, it's increasingly difficult to attend general meets unless they are held in venues that provide some sort of entertainment, like soft play or parks, for a number of hours.  At present, there are not so many toddlers but plenty of babies....however, in the next year or two that situation will change and as much as many mums might like to sit still and chat, more than likely they will be racing off to supervise their cherubs.  A hall situation would be great and as someone mentioned earlier, if people catered for their kids by bringing some toys that could then be shared, that might be a way forward.  As far as London meets are concerned, I've been up a few times over the past year - and with both kids on public transport for 2 - 3 hours at a stretch, involving train and tube changes - it ain't always easy but it's certainly do-able.  It does mean however that people like me would need a venue that was pretty close to a mainline train or tube station, and preferably fairly central since we would already have travelled into London from elsewhere.  However, I take Bingbong's point - if the London meets were started with the idea of meeting the needs of local SWANS (and why shouldn't that be the case - it's exactly the same for those meeting in Bristol or Birmingham or further north) then I guess the need for a venue in central London falls away.  One big meet a year is a great idea, and I think the Midlands has worked fairly well in the past as Birmingham is a good regional hub and probably keeps prices down.  (I have no vested interest in Birmingham by the way - I'm as close to London as Birmingham and the former is easier for me to get to train-wise  ).  For what it's worth, I love meeting up with those TTC as much as meeting those I already know, albeit I know that many who have been trying for a while can find it very difficult in particular to see bumps and babies.  With respect to Sweet SA's point, absolutely, there are definitely women who have been trying for a very long time to realise their dreams who not only don't come to the meet ups anymore, they don't feel able to post.    Is a partial answer to this to arrange a meet specifically for women who are TTC and who have not had children yet, sort of like the regional meet ups but catering for that part of the journey - but for everyone to be welcome to the general regional / London meets?  I suspect that this happens a lot in any case    and certainly I remember leaving my boy behind for a meeting in London when I realised that everyone else attending did not yet have kids of their own.  Finally, I think we have to accept that no one venue or destination, be it London or regional, is going to work for everyone, and sometimes the compromise will mean that some people will drop out because it simply doesn't work for them.  I've been in that latter situation on a few occasions now, and although it feels a bit sad, the answer for me at least is to get off my    and arrange something local to me, that works for my family situation.  


A-Mx


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

It's not just difficult to travel on trains and tubes with an active 18 month old it's downright impossible and unfair! There is now way I could get Baby G to sit in his pushchair for an hour and ten on the train and then whatver the interim tube or bus journey might be! He was scream the place down and be miserable! As would I and all the other passengers. And it also means missing a morning AND afternoon nap. Cue more screaming! No I'm afraid it's just not possible when I can meet up with some of you by road at your houses. It does mean I miss out on seeing so many of you but it's not for ever. Eventually they do learn to speak English, sit still and draw or watch a DVD and play with other children. At the moment I can't take my eyes off him for a second so while a hall or private room is by far the best option for us, it's still exhausting and means I don't get a conversation with anyone. I accept that for a few years this is how it is. But you will never, ever find something that suits everyone at every stage. Best just to get something that suits most people and try and have lots of choice! Rlx


----------



## caramac (Mar 21, 2010)

I agree with a lot of what has been already written...namely that I think there should be regular London meets for the London peeps and if outsiders want to attend to then that's fine...but they are set up location wise to meet the needs of those attending from London. Just like we do for more regional meets i.e Bristol.

Personally I don't think I ever see myself attending another London meet because the logistics of such a long train journey with a LO is just impossible. I try to make it to my local meet up at Bristol (which is still 1.5 hour away from me!) but would love to be able to meet up with some of the others from outside of this area.

If there was an annual meet up at a central non-London location that I could drive to in under 2/2.5 hours then that would be great. I might even consider staying over once J is a bit older. Bicester is about 2.5 hours away looking at the map, which makes it just about doable. But then again pretty much everywhere is that far from me!

I am happy to try help out with arranging something as I work from home so get a fair bit of free time. I'll have a look into possible venues in a central-ish location unless anyone can already recommend somewhere?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

There are 2 surrey options should one be Sussex - east or west?


----------



## smilingandwishing (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi All,

Since I live in central London I'd be very happy to help organise the next meet and look for a hall/room where we could meet. I guess a big question would be, are people prepared to pay for room/hall hire.  It might be difficult to find a free centrally that would work for babies/toddlers?

Smiling


----------



## Bambiboo (Oct 23, 2009)

I'd be more than happy to pay towards a hall etc.  

I also think that when people say they are coming they should send a deposit to the organise so she doesn't end up out of pocket. Eg send £5 initially and on the day depending on just work out how much balance is owed. 

Not sure if I've said but would be happy to arrange one mid next year in Surrey if folks would like that x


----------



## Sarana37 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi all  ,

Somehow I seem to have missed this thread til now! Regarding future London venues, I think I had written a suggestion on the other thread (Oct meet in London) but I guess I should have written it here...

A possibility I can think of is Jacksons Lane Community centre in Highgate, N6, which also has a nice wholefood cafe open til 4.30pm. It's on the A1 and right opposite the tube station (Highgate, on Northern line). That tube station also has a car park, as well as it being fine to park on the nearby streets, space permitting of course. There are child friendly rooms which are let out for various functions - here's link to their 'children's parties' page:
http://www.jacksonslane.org.uk/hire-us/experience/childrens-parties/ . 
Their hire rates vary, and perhaps in theory we could be classed as a childrens party - ? ( may be cheaper than a commercial hire) They also used to have great kids shows in their theatre on Sat mornings. Not sure when these are still running...

If there is interest I could make provisional enquiries, but with my arrival very imminent not sure of I could follow it up - so many uncertainties at the mo', _(including how to cope day to day if I end up with a CS, recovering __on my own __from surgery_ _and with a new babe)_,

Sarana   

/links


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi

It seems so long since I caught up with any of you but that might be because it is since I couldn't make the last one and by the time you read this Dawn, Morri and Sarana might either be otherwise engaged.

Wondered tentatively if before we decide on venue whether we should consider months - e.g would people prefer Feb/March?

x


----------



## Sarana37 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi Fraggles,


Hope you're doing ok   ! Either month would be fine for me, as far as I can tell now!! 


All well with me, just no action on the exit front! I have a feeling my little one is not going to make a move in the next two days, which means it'll probably be the 'can-opener' or window exit   ! So long as we're both safe, that's ok with me   . Will let you know...


all the best,


Sarana


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

I'll be politely bowing out of any future meets .. nothing personal, just self protection.


Mini x


----------



## Minnie35 (Oct 28, 2009)

MiniMinx sending lots of love              xx (Ps I'm Minnie because of Mini the Minx too - she was my hero for a lot of my childhood! xx)


Hello everyone, I've managed to miss this thread till now - just wanted to say I'm happy to help organise the next one too, wherever it is...


It's difficult to gauge from the thread what month is best for people - it seems to span from Jan to March....?


Minnie x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Love it Minnie - mine's after my car - mini cooper which I aptly named minx!! (She's red and black of course   )


And of course Minnie Minx is a childhood hero too - loved her antics    


Mini xxx


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi Sarana

Jackson's lane is great, not far to get to for me, altough I am not encumbered with a bump or baby yet!
I believe on a Sunday it should be possible to park reasonably easily and it is literally opposite the tube.
I don't think they charge to hire it out, if we meet in the café.

Hope to meet plenty of you, if there are 2 meets I'd try to make both of them! 
x


----------

